# Travel earlier than visa Valid From date



## chance (Dec 8, 2011)

Would it be possible to travel earlier than visa Valid From date? I do not need a visa to visit UK. When applying for my work visa, I put a travel date that now seems too late and I would like to be able to travel before that. Would it be a problem that I travel, say one week before the visa valid date? Thanks..


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

chance said:


> Would it be possible to travel earlier than visa Valid From date? I do not need a visa to visit UK. When applying for my work visa, I put a travel date that now seems too late and I would like to be able to travel before that. Would it be a problem that I travel, say one week before the visa valid date? Thanks..


No, but make sure you leave UK and re-enter on or after the start date of your work visa. It doesn't 'activate itself' if you just stay on but must receive leave to enter in the form of a stamp at UK border.

Explain when you first arrive what you are doing: You have come early as a visitor and then will leave the country and return on or after the 'valid from' date of your points based system visa.


----------



## chance (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks, Joppa. 

It seems not easy for me to travel out of the country within one week of my arrival to activate my work visa. I now regret so much that I should have put a different/earlier travel date than the one I put... Is there still a chance to change my visa valid from date?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

chance said:


> Thanks, Joppa.
> 
> It seems not easy for me to travel out of the country within one week of my arrival to activate my work visa. I now regret so much that I should have put a different/earlier travel date than the one I put... Is there still a chance to change my visa valid from date?


You only need a day trip to France or Holland or another nearby country (but not Ireland, as it's in common travel area and you don't go through passport control). If you use a budget airline, it can be done for £50 to £60 outside of peak holiday seasons. 

Or if you just want a short holiday in Europe, travel there first and enter UK on and after the 'valid from' date.

You can ask but UK consulate is unlikely to reissue your visa with new dates, as the original one wasn't incorrectly issued in any way.


----------

